# FREE G&H Decals Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To receive your complementry set of G&H decals, please calls us at 1-800-443-3269 between 8:30 and 5:00 central time. We at G&H believe in giving the best customer service possible and look forward to talking to each and every one of you.

To find quality G&H products, check with your local sporting goods dealer or, if not available , buy direct online (ghdecoys.com) or call us at 1-800-443-3269.


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

wow great people to deal with defenatly a good company


----------

